# first snap w/ my camera



## emo (Dec 14, 2005)

finally i have a real camera ... i swaped my camera phone (nokia 6600) to FinePix S5100 from a fellow auctioneer from our local auction site.. i offered him my phone & add some cash, he agreed right away.. but his finepix dont have a user manual & Cd drivers, so as of now i'm trying to understand every features on it & to operate it properly .. i dont think it would be easy for me to come up a good photo with this... I MISS MY CAMERA PHONE  .. here's the pic. when i got home, an alarm clock that i bought from a thrift shop.. 







i already downloaded the user's manual... ahhrrrgg.. its confusing especially the techy terms


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

Your past shots with your phone are great. Can't wait to see what you do with a camera!


----------



## emo (Dec 14, 2005)

THANKS!! i'm a little bit frustrated 'coz its hard for me a make a good shot w/ it  i hope i will learn soon..

another try..


----------



## Eightball Walker (Dec 19, 2005)

Your shots will get better, it just takes time to get used to using the camera the right way. I wish I could go back to certain places and times to reshoot some pics, I know they would come out sooo much better, you'll get it, just keep practicing!

Your second shot looks good but maybe try to get the whole leaf in the pic, then afterwards you can crop to how you like, plus a tripod is an awesome investment for any shot you can take, it'll makea world of difference!


----------



## TheCanonMan (Dec 20, 2005)

IBM nono noooooooooooooooooooooo run little mac run !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad to see you finally got a real camera - don't worry, you'll soon love using it.  Personally, I can't wait to see what you do with it...


----------



## emo (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you all guys.. & Tara, thanks for you offer before  practice, practice, & pactice.. that is what i'm going to do...


----------

